# Boston whaler poling platform



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm looking into getting a 13 foot Boston Whaler. This would be my first boat. How hard would it be to put a poling platform on one of the older models (like a 70's model) and where would you get one from?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The best answer I can give you is to wait for Brett to answer as he lived in Whalers.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Older tri-hull style Whalers pole better from the bow.
Reasons being: 1) It balances the weight of the engine for shallower draft
2) It's quieter as the rounded transom causes less slap
than the scalloped underside of the bow
3) The keel line under the bow allows the hull to track better.

That's not to say you can't install a poling platform on the stern.
I've seen a few over the years. Most have been mounted to the molded seat ledge
that runs along the sides of the cockpit. The Whaler gunnels have no reinforcing
to be bolted to, so mounting there ends up doing damage over time.


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks. Any tips you could give for buying an older 13 footer. This would be the first boat I've owned so I thought it might make a good boat to start with.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Avoid abused hulls, odds are they'll be water logged.
Find a garage queen that's been loved and babied.
It'll be worth the higher price due to the lack of problems.


----------



## fitzgerald6868 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here are two extremes I remembered seeing the other day.

http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/3022625645.html
http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/3037285828.html


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Does that mean the older ones don't make good project boats? How would you even get the water out the hull?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

how to buy old whalers

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/buying.html


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

brett has a link for everything


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Have to, if I typed out the answer, it'd take all day, or longer.  :-[


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks SO much for the info. This site is really great and I appreciate the sage advice Brett.


----------

